# pressure switch frozen?



## EuRoGTI86 (Sep 28, 2008)

Is this a common problem? It's 25° here in NY and I didn't drive my car for about 24 hrs. I just went out to dinner and airred up my car. Tank was at 145 psi, usually once I air up the compressor kick on. Help is much appreciated! 

-Mike


----------



## EuRoGTI86 (Sep 28, 2008)

Got it to work. Put a heat gun to it. Same process for when a check valve freezes!


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

also if you do not have access to the heat gun, you could always do this:

had someone called me with the same problem today, to fix this problem i usually recommend unplugging your pressure switch ( on the tank) and run the car on full heat for some time and then everything gets back to normal, also fold the rear seat so you get some warm air into the trunk area.

on autopilot v2 setup, remove your main compressor power fuse for the time its warming up, so compressor doesn't run while viair check valve is frozen.

in a different case when you know your tank is low on pressure and compressor doesn't turn on then you most likely have frozen pressure switch, also use same technique, unplug it and run heater on full heat until its really warm inside the car.

with accuair and autopilot v1 pressure switches once its frozen it would most likely go bad and start leaking trough the electrical part of it, will make your tank loose pressure quick and would have to be replaced. 

one more thing i always do , and being on bags for 7 years on multiple cars with all kind of different managements. dont airout the car for a night when its cold outside you would have a lot less problems on the first start on the morning.

also if you have system with presents, like accuair e-level or autopilot v2 or v1 turn off your rise on start function off, so when first starting car on the morning you would not have to activate the valves or compressor.


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

Which direction is the pressure switch installed? Dont install it somewhere where water can collect on the diaphragm


----------



## EuRoGTI86 (Sep 28, 2008)

MechEngg said:


> Which direction is the pressure switch installed? Dont install it somewhere where water can collect on the diaphragm


I guess that's my problem then. This will be my second winter with air. First winter only problem I had was the check valve froze which I replaced with a smc. The pressure switch froze on me again 2day. Fml


----------



## EuRoGTI86 (Sep 28, 2008)

MechEngg said:


> Which direction is the pressure switch installed? Dont install it somewhere where water can collect on the diaphragm


I guess that's my problem then. This will be my second winter with air. First winter only problem I had was the check valve froze which I replaced with a smc. The pressure switch froze on me again 2day. Fml


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

MechEngg said:


> Which direction is the pressure switch installed? Dont install it somewhere where water can collect on the diaphragm


unfortunately even when installed sideways in the side port of accuair tank it would still collect moisture in it and freeze, so lately im trying to install all of them on the 1/8" fnpt to 1/4" ptc fitting and 1/4" air line away from the tank in the upright position, luckily accuair gives you tons of wire for it.


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

Rat4Life said:


> unfortunately even when installed sideways in the side port of accuair tank it would still collect moisture in it and freeze, so lately im trying to install all of them on the 1/8" fnpt to 1/4" ptc fitting and 1/4" air line away from the tank in the upright position, luckily accuair gives you tons of wire for it.


Exactly. The most ideal position is away from the tank, with the diaphragm facing down, and above the level of the tank. Of course it can't always be perfect but you can try your best to avoid certain circumstances like putting it in the bottom port of your tank


----------



## hyphytrain203 (Jun 9, 2003)

Hard-wire the compressor to the battery *as an option* to bypass the pressure switch for sticky (ha) situations.


----------



## ShadowWabbit (Aug 16, 2006)

I had mine go last this weekend. I couldn't air up all the way, then noticed all the UP lights on my e-level where blinking red. I thought my valves froze but after checking the setup and trouble shooting with a friend, i found the pressure switch was leaking bad. Luckily i had my emergency tire fill kit and was able to get enough air in the bags and scrape and rub my way to the nearest gas station. Got a borrowed pressure switch in, but Accuair is sending me a replacement:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:. I'll be investing in a check valve, because the pressure switch kept bleeding out the tank, i would loose PSI in the bags too. Needless to say, it wasn't a fun drive home :facepalm:


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

ShadowWabbit said:


> I had mine go last this weekend. I couldn't air up all the way, then noticed all the UP lights on my e-level where blinking red. I thought my valves froze but after checking the setup and trouble shooting with a friend, i found the pressure switch was leaking bad. Luckily i had my emergency tire fill kit and was able to get enough air in the bags and scrape and rub my way to the nearest gas station. Got a borrowed pressure switch in, but Accuair is sending me a replacement:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:. I'll be investing in a check valve, because the pressure switch kept bleeding out the tank, i would loose PSI in the bags too. Needless to say, it wasn't a fun drive home :facepalm:


AGREED!

I placed a check valve and regulator between my tank and VU4 manifold. 

The CHECK VALVE makes sure that if the tank starts leaking, your bags stay at the same pressure.

The PRESSURE REGULATOR makes sure that if a valve gets stuck open that you never over pressurize a bag, you can essentially set a maximum ride height :thumbup::thumbup:


----------

